# Bait Boat Business!



## Spanky45 (May 17, 2008)

Talked on the radio this morning with guys and gals looking for the bait boat. Some suggested we start up a new business due to the lack of the bait boat or boats being out there. Lucky for us the bait was abundent around the Massassachutes.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

If you start your own business then make sure you have all your permits or lincese.. Because these guys on here will mention it everytime..


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I heard those guys are struggling to get enough bait, but I'm sure they are trying their best! To have live bait on a daily basis is a tough battle...


----------



## baitboy (Jan 28, 2009)

hahahaha wow to bad we filled everything up today and ordered some material to keep plenty of bait for the rest of the year . but i like your idead though cause its never a gurantee with us on catching them


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

> *Chris Phillips (6/21/2009)*I heard those guys are struggling to get enough bait, but I'm sure they are trying their best! To have live bait on a daily basis is a tough battle...


 :withstupid


----------



## bag limit (Jun 8, 2009)

every time i called them this year they have not had bait guess regular fishing boats are not big enough


----------



## Cigar Minnow Man (May 24, 2009)

what kind of problems are yal having with the current bait boat?


----------



## bluebaitboat (Jan 18, 2008)

<P align=left><U>To all thats concerned I have been here 6 years . The first year i have had problems catching bait you guys want to replace me i dont work for yall to start withI am my own boss you can hire anybody at anytime to catch for you . I work 7 days a week while im here if that is not good enough i will give you numbers to call for someone else to catch bait for you</U> <U>and SPANKY45 if you have a problem call me 850 554 0109 and we will talk personaly about this matter or we can go on the hill and talk man to man the first one you might like the second one you definitly wont like . For here own out you can catch your own bait since i am not good enough and anybody else that thinks the same</U> .<U> I can go tomorrow to Orange beach and they would love to have me there if I am not good enough for yall . I didnt come over here to play games . I dont serve to just charter boats i take care of everybody i can . I do first come first serve </U><P align=left><U>Tony Barfield </U>


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bluebaitboat (6/22/2009)*<P align=left><U>To all thats concerned I have been here 6 years . The first year i have had problems catching bait you guys want to replace me i dont work for yall to start withI am my own boss you can hire anybody at anytime to catch for you . I work 7 days a week while im here if that is not good enough i will give you numbers to call for someone else to catch bait for you</U> <U>and SPANKY45 if you have a problem call me 850 554 0109 and we will talk personaly about this matter or we can go on the hill and talk man to man the first one you might like the second one you definitly wont like . For here own out you can catch your own bait since i am not good enough and anybody else that thinks the same</U> .<U> I can go tomorrow to Orange beach and they would love to have me there if I am not good enough for yall . I didnt come over here to play games . I dont serve to just charter boats i take care of everybody i can . I do first come first serve </U><P align=left><U>Tony Barfield </U>


<P align=left>Wow...instead of coming on here and getting down on somebody elses level and showing your ass, why not come on and explain this years bait situation to everyone or maybe give us some suggestions on times to catch you with bait. Keeping us informed will go a long way further than getting angry at your customers. I promise you, there's a lot of folks that hope you guys are successful...not only in your business but with catching bait...you may hear pissing and moaning from a few, but the majority are wishing for your success.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it's not exactly easy to strike off into the commercial bait game.

i would be suprised if you can catch enough bait for 5 boats each morning... i'm not doubting your abilities at all, but these guys definatly work their ass off to catch bait each morning.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

i'd hate to say it, but it's not the bait guy's fault if you can't get to him in time.... are you gonna quit bying gasoline if your local station runs out a few times??? i'm all about starting a new business to have more local live baits at the pass on the way out, but don't bash the guys we have already... i'm sure he works his a$$ off to provide a service for whomever comes first... i'm sure he doesn't run out of bait on purpose just to piss you guys off..


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you for your services bluebaitboat.

If you havent noticed there is a BUNCH of senstive selfish cry babies on this forum, from not being able to catch bait to having to fish with other people in the gulf,but dont get me wrong there is some great guys on here as well.


----------



## bluebaitboat (Jan 18, 2008)

I tell everybody everyday that i dont have bait and i explain it daily about the situtation . At least 30 to 50 times per day i am not trying to be a hard ass im just here to make a living and enjoy fishing i am the most laid back person in the world but i dont wanna be talked about .


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Amen


----------



## Spanky45 (May 17, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_lblFullMessage>I tell everybody everyday that i dont have bait and i explain it daily about the situtation . At least 30 to 50 times per day i am not trying to be a hard ass im just here to make a living and enjoy fishing i am the most laid back person in the world but i dont wanna be talked about . 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_lblPostSignature>Tony Barfield 

Hey Tony, no need in challenging me or anyone else on this forum. There was no post on Sunday saying you were out of bait. But being out of bait or even just taking Fathers Day off is no crime. It is what it is. I was simply saying a lot of people were on channel 11 looking for bait on Sunday morning. I know you guys work hard but I don't believe you help your business any by throwing out challenges to your customers.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

What do the bait stores usually pay for dead bait to be frozen like mullet, croaker, pinfish ect..?..I've often thought about netting bait to sell.


----------



## Captain Jeff Moore (Jun 3, 2020)

Shit, I have enough trouble sometimes just catching enough live bait for myself, much less trying to sell it.....I love the batman


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Captain Jeff Moore said:


> Shit, I have enough trouble sometimes just catching enough live bait for myself, much less trying to sell it.....I love the batman


WTF, join a forum and make 1 post just to resurrect an 11 year old thread about a guy who has passed away? Glad you love batman, but that's just weird. Captain Jeff Moore, way to go!


----------



## Captain Jeff Moore (Jun 3, 2020)

I not sure what the fuck you're deal is dude, and yes I see the batman typo but I'm not really sure why you feel the need to be such an asshole to me.......I sure hope you're not welcome committee🖕


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

WTF, have both of you been drinking. What the hell did I miss in the post that was so bad to get replys like that. 
Good luck with catching bait fishermen need a bait boat. Freezing caught bait quickly makes them keep better especially cigar minnows.


----------



## Captain Jeff Moore (Jun 3, 2020)

What's wrong with my reply, my 1st one I simply said that I loved the baitman because it's hard catching bait then I get a comment from DickRidr just jumping all over my ass. As far as my reply back, well that's just how I respond to assholes and no I haven't been drinking just pissed


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome Jeff! Long time no see!! Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Captain Jeff Moore (Jun 3, 2020)

It's been a very long time Scott, I'm doing good, just getting old and ornery I reckon. Hope all is good in your life as well and thank you for the welcome, that's how you welcome someone


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I think the reply to Jeff was just from recent first timers digging up very old posts and replying on them.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

lastcast said:


> I think the reply to Jeff was just from recent first timers digging up very old posts and replying on them.


Yep, agree with you 100% Skip. Got caught by one yesterday, same deal and even commented on it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeff, since the "new" forum has been updated.....a bunch of OLD threads get bumped up by spammers so when a post this old gets bumped up that's what regular members think. Don't get bent outta shape and no harm no foul....all the BS going on in the world has some folks all outta whack!!!


----------



## Captain Jeff Moore (Jun 3, 2020)

Okay, I apoligize for getting bent. With our current state of social unrest in our country, I certainly don't need to add to it. Actually, my primary purpose in rejoining PFF was to get away from FB and my mind off all of bs in our country and that's all I got to say about that........let's fish

My apologies also to SurfRdr


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah my bad I didn’t mean to come off that strong just get annoyed with spammers resurrecting ancient threads - my apologies as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nerd fight!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Jeff Moore (Jun 3, 2020)

To be honest, I learned a lesson about checking the start date for threads before chiming in.......10 years later....matter of fact, I'm never on time for anything


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

A big hug. Now go put your phone numbers and PFF name on your anchors and go loose some. I guess this no wind now is the calm before the storm.


----------



## Captain Jeff Moore (Jun 3, 2020)

Hopefully about 2 or 3 hours before the storm....I've got to quit stirring up shit with everyone and go mow my lawn


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Captain Jeff Moore said:


> DickRidr


lol yeah, LOL Welcome to the PFF... he he


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Dickrdr..... lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

